# BOMBCLUB SO.CAL Car Show, Sat. May 4th, 2013 in Whittier, CA.



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

2nd Annual BOMBCLUB SO.CAL Car Show to be held on Saturday, May 4th, 2013 in Whittier, CA. Below are just some of the clubs we would like to invite: (Please feel invited even if your club is not mentioned or you are not part of a club)

Old Memories, Pachuco, Good Fellas, Dukes, Groupe, Viejitos, Classic Oldies, Classic Memories, Antiques, Tovars, Southern Royalty, Way of Life, Bomb Connection, Magoos, New Life, Old Style, HB Gabachos, Fleetlines, ShowLows, Lifestyle, Imperials, Together, Klique, Bomb Heaven, Pharaohs, Solitos, Reality, Oldies, Classic Dreams, Latin World, Swift, Nokturnal, Tribe, Los Angeles, Impalas, Vintage Bombs, Best of Friends, The Untouchables, Southeast, Ballers Inc, Technics, Majestics, GoodTimes, Brown Pride, Legends, Road Kings, Bridgetown Oldies, Uniques, Stylistics, Royal Image, Contagious, Str8tippin, Tradicionals, Unidos, Reflections, True Memories, Bomb Life, Nite Owls

Shooting Pics: ~ STREETLOW MAGAZINE ~ CRUISEITMAGAZINE ~ CHEVYBOMBS ~


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going in down in Whittier....wherelse


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

KEEP US POSTED.TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Gracias for the reply's, we will post the flyer as soon as it's available.


----------



## supreme 82 (Jun 1, 2011)

Will you be having pre-reg available?


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T.T.T.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

BOMBCLUB T.T.T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Supreme 82 and any others, yes pre-registration will be available

Simple Green - we are trying to get an area on the pavement for "Full Show" displays - are there any others out there?


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nuevecito said:


> Supreme 82 and any others, yes pre-registration will be available
> 
> Simple Green - we are trying to get an area on the pavement for "Full Show" displays - are there any others out there?


good. ill keep an eye out for the info. thanks


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

Vendor info?


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Flyer with info coming soon... $50 for vendor spots


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

to the top.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TTT!!


----------



## dannyflores (Dec 21, 2012)

Nuevecito said:


> 2nd Annual BOMBCLUB SO.CAL Car Show to be held on Saturday, May 4th, 2013 in Whittier, CA. Flyer with information coming soon! Thank you


HOW CAN WE GET A BOOTH THERE I'M FROM UNLIMITED TATTOO AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T. T. T.


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

dannyflores said:


> HOW CAN WE GET A BOOTH THERE I'M FROM UNLIMITED TATTOO AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHATS UP



Danny, thank you for your interest. Once the flyer is ready we will post it. This will have the information you need to reserve a vendor booth.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

dannyflores said:


> HOW CAN WE GET A BOOTH THERE I'M FROM UNLIMITED TATTOO AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHATS UP










:thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T.T.T


----------



## 68RIVIERA (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck, let me know when theres a flier
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck, let me know when theres a flier
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks a lot Paul, we appreciate it.


----------



## bigjoes (Jan 10, 2012)

I am a hot dog vendor and also intersted in a vendor spot.....


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

bigjoes said:


> I am a hot dog vendor and also intersted in a vendor spot.....


Thank you for your interest bigjoes, as long as you have a license to sell food in California, it shouldn't be a problem. Please check back, the flyer with info will be posted soon!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave homies


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

ILL SEE MY BOMBCLUB BROTHERS 2 MORROW. T.T.T. FLYERS COMNING SOON!!! WILL POST THEM BEFORE NEXT WEEKEND.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

Flyer coming soon!!


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nuevecito said:


> Supreme 82 and any others, yes pre-registration will be available
> 
> Simple Green - we are trying to get an area on the pavement for "Full Show" displays - are there any others out there?


Orale !! Let me know.


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Cruise It Magazine will be at this Whittier BOMBCLUB show


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Where In Whittier Is It Gonna Be Held?


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Where In Whittier Is It Gonna Be Held?


Dexter midde school. Will be posting flyer soon. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> Cruise It Magazine will be at this Whittier BOMBCLUB show
> View attachment 609961


Thanks for the support!!! Glad you guys can make it!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Where In Whittier Is It Gonna Be Held?


 You.buying the.menudo n.coffe.lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr. 48 said:


> Dexter school. Will be posting flyer soon. Thanks for the support.


Thanks See You There.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> You.buying the.menudo n.coffe.lol


:boink:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a FIRME SHOW!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*Looks like there will be some spaces on the pavement for full displays. (First come, first serve - price is double) Sorry, but trailer parking is only available out on the street. Thank you

VENDOR SPACES, please contact Mike 562-646-3030
*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nuevecito said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

TTT BombClub


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Bump.:nicoderm:


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

TTT BombClub


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

If it's in Whittier, I'll be there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

So No El Camino Class?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

I know it's not on The Flyer But wanted to ask anyways.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> I know it's not on The Flyer But wanted to ask anyways.:thumbsup:


Depending on the year of car you qualify for lowrider 60s 70s 80s 90 s. Full custom, street custom.


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr. 48 said:


> Depending on the year of car you qualify for lowrider 60s 70s 80s 90 s. Full custom, street custom.


Ok Thanks...TTT


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Please don't forget to pre - reg before April 20. This guarantees you a spot at our show!!! First 50 gets a goody bag!!! See you there!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES EAST SIDE CC WILL THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Cool thanks for the support! !!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:WE'LL BE THUR! :yes:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:WE'LL BE THUR! :yes:


Gracias for the support


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

This is gonna be a great show! In just 24 hrs of posting on our Cruise It Magazine Facebook Event Page, we have over 150 people saying they will be attending. http://www.facebook.com/events/218870394918046/permalink/219360354869050/?notif_t=like


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> This is gonna be a great show! In just 24 hrs of posting on our Cruise It Magazine Facebook Event Page, we have over 150 people saying they will be attending. http://www.facebook.com/events/218870394918046/permalink/219360354869050/?notif_t=like


:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> This is gonna be a great show! In just 24 hrs of posting on our Cruise It Magazine Facebook Event Page, we have over 150 people saying they will be attending. http://www.facebook.com/events/218870394918046/permalink/219360354869050/?notif_t=like


Gil & Rooster, Thank You for your Support !


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Nuevecito said:


> Gil & Rooster, Thank You for your Support !


You got it brother. We are happy to be a part of this event.


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TRUCHA, BOMBS AWAY!! :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:thumbsup: COOL PIC!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you soon


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> see you soon


Nice pic.. Thanks for all the support. We're definitely going to try to make it to your show!!!


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

We have 197 people on our Cruise It Magazine Facebook event page saying they will be at this show. http://www.facebook.com/events/218870394918046/ This is gonna be a great show! Cant wait for this one.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> We have 197 people on our Cruise It Magazine Facebook event page saying they will be at this show. http://www.facebook.com/events/218870394918046/ This is gonna be a great show! Cant wait for this one.


 TRAFFICS IS ON DAT DAY BRO, HEARD U GUYS SUPOSE 2 CHANGE IT!!


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*

*** PLEASE BE ADVISED THAT BOMBCLUB SO.CAL CAR SHOW WILL BE ON MAY 4, 2013. THANK YOU ****


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

To The Top


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

To!!!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

The !!!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Top. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

T T T :wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nuevecito said:


> *
> 
> *** PLEASE BE ADVISED THAT BOMBCLUB SO.CAL CAR SHOW WILL BE ON MAY 4, 2013. THANK YOU ****


Sounds Like Its Gonna Be Good.Alot Of People Been Talking About It.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

T.T.​T....


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Sounds Like Its Gonna Be Good.Alot Of People Been Talking About It.:thumbsup:


Yup this is gonna be a good one. Cruise It Magazine is proud to be apart of this BOMBCLUB SO. CAL event


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> Yup this is gonna be a good one. Cruise It Magazine is proud to be apart of this BOMBCLUB SO. CAL event
> View attachment 622217


NICE !!! MELLOW YELLOW !!! THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT! !!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> Yup this is gonna be a good one. Cruise It Magazine is proud to be apart of this BOMBCLUB SO. CAL event
> View attachment 622217


Nice Picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Below are a few pictures of last years show:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nuevecito said:


> Below are a few pictures of last years show:


Looking Good.:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Orale !!! Nice !!!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Orale


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

To The Top!!! !)


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T.T.T. {


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Sounds like a great time TTT


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Cruise It Magazine is proud to be apart of this event. BOMBCLUB EVENT PAGE -->> http://www.facebook.com/events/218870394918046/


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

To !!! 
The !!!
Top! !!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TTT !!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

HAPPY EASTER TO MY BOMBCLUB FAMILIA!!!
TO THE TOP. !!!l


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*To The Top *:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

TTT BOMBCLUB


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> TTT


NICE I LIKE THAT !


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

will there be a category for a 2005 PT Cruiser??


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

S-Man said:


> will there be a category for a 2005 PT Cruiser??


Not a specific category but bring it down, we have Custom Car Category. Thank you


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*"SOUTHEAST CLASSICS "* Is Gonna Be There..


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *"SOUTHEAST CLASSICS "* Is Gonna Be There..


Thank you for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Cant wait!!!


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nuevecito said:


> 2nd Annual BOMBCLUB SO.CAL Car Show to be held on Saturday, May 4th, 2013 in Whittier, CA. Below are just some of the clubs we would like to invite: (Please feel invited even if your club is not mentioned or you are not part of a club)
> 
> Old Memories, Pachuco, Good Fellas, Dukes, Groupe, Viejitos, Classic Oldies, Classic Memories, Antiques, Tovars, Southern Royalty, Way of Life, Bomb Connection, Magoos, New Life, Old Style, HB Gabachos, Fleetlines, ShowLows, Lifestyle, Imperials, Together, Klique, Bomb Heaven, Pharaohs, Solitos, Reality, Oldies, Classic Dreams, Latin World, Swift, Nokturnal, Tribe, Los Angeles, Impalas, Vintage Bombs, Best of Friends, The Untouchables, Southeast, Ballers Inc, Technics, Majestics, GoodTimes, Brown Pride, Legends, Road Kings, Bridgetown Oldies, Uniques, Stylistics, Royal Image, Contagious, Str8tippin, Tradicionals, Unidos, Reflections, True Memories, Bomb Life, Nite Owls
> 
> Shooting Pics: ~ STREETLOW MAGAZINE ~ CRUISEITMAGAZINE ~ CHEVYBOMBS ~


Relax63 will b there to support.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

By The Sounds Of It and Everyone Talking In The Whittier Area.This Is Gonna Be a Good Show.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Happy Monday


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

relax63 said:


> Relax63 will b there to support.


Relax63, thank you for the support. If you didn't register, please come early


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Johnny562 said:


> Cant wait!!!


Uniques, Thank you for the support


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

got my pre-reg tickets in the mail...thanks


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> got my pre-reg tickets in the mail...thanks


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT !!!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP !!!!


----------



## Teez'Um (Apr 11, 2013)

Teez 'Um Custom T-Shirt Printing & Design will be there printing shirts on site like picture on the left, we can put a picture of your car,year, & club name. Preorder yours now so you can choose shirt type, (ex: jerseys,polos or button up shirts)shirt color, and we will have them ready for you to pick up at our booth the day of the event. All preorders will recieve a discount. Contact Mari for more details at 626-230-3496 or email us at: [email protected]. We also do on site canvas portrait printing. see pictures below. 


Edit Reply


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

To The Top BOMBCLUB


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP. !!!!


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

{ TO THE TOP }


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T T T


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*2 More Weeks..*:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP. !!!!!!!


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

Were Going to Have A Funky Goood Time!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Last year was huge..this year is looking to be huger. If thats how you say it..LOL


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:







:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*Event coverage by: ~ CRUISEITMAGAZINE ~ STREETLOW MAGAZINE ~ CHEVYBOMBS.COM ~*


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Suave


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nuevecito said:


> *Event coverage by: ~ CRUISEITMAGAZINE ~ STREETLOW MAGAZINE ~ CHEVYBOMBS.COM ~*


Firme..:nicoderm:


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T.T.T. !!!!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt Best of Friends will be there.:yes:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

stock 1963ss said:


> ttt Best of Friends will be there.:yes:


Best of Friends, thank you for the support


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*BOMBCLUB SO.CAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY, MAY4th. DON'T MISS OUT* :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

BOMBCLUB car show may 4th Dexter middle school in the city of Whittier


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

6 MORE DAYS FOR THE BOMBCLUB CINCO THE MAYO CAR SHOW! LETS TAKE IT TO THE TOP. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm: Gonna Be Good...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you sat


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


NICE!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

5 MORE DAYS!!! TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Dammiitt its going to be hot as hell


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


> Dammiitt its going to be hot as hell


Dont Start Complaining Loco.Your Gonna Be Half Naked Anyways In Your Azteca Attire.:sprint:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: To The Top


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Danza Azteca will be there to rep and give a lil cultura Mexhica.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TO...THE...TOP...*:h5:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

4 MORE DAYS!!! TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Dont Start Complaining Loco.Your Gonna Be Half Naked Anyways In Your Azteca Attire.:sprint:


You should join us payaso ill give the last danza homies hahahahaha


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

This Saturday in Whittier -BOMBCLUB SO.CAL 2nd Annual Car & Bike Show
May 4 at 11:00am
11532 E. Floral Dr. Whittier, CA. 90601​


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GIL N ROOSTER!!! 3 MORE DAYS!!! TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

!!To The Top!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


> You should join us payaso ill give the last danza homies hahahahaha


:rofl:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this sat! TTT


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Cruise It Magazine will be there..hopefully we can get some good shots of your ride! 

This Saturday in Whittier -BOMBCLUB SO.CAL 2nd Annual Car & Bike Show​May 4 at 11:00am 
11532 E. Floral Dr. Whittier, CA. 90601 Right in the backyard for a lot of us. 
​








​


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## burrito (May 2, 2013)

hello... looking forward to going to this show. i just want to confirm because i have seen two flyers - one in whittier and the other in Bonelli park.

the whittier location is correct?

thanks.


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

burrito said:


> hello... looking forward to going to this show. i just want to confirm because i have seen two flyers - one in whittier and the other in Bonelli park.
> 
> the whittier location is correct?
> 
> thanks.


Different shows. BOMBCLUB Show is in Whittier...This Saturday in Whittier -BOMBCLUB SO.CAL 2nd Annual Car & Bike Show​
May 4 at 11:00am 
11532 E. Floral Dr. Whittier, CA. 90601 Right in our own backyard for a lot of us.​


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

SIMON!!! WHITTIER!!! 2 MORE DAYS TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## burrito (May 2, 2013)

cool. thats the one i am going to.

thanks.


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CARNAL.


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*Thank you LAYITLOW.COM, CRUISEITMAGAZINE and all other supporters. See you in Whittier this Saturday, May 4th.

*:thumbsup:* BOMBCLUB SO.CAL* :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

burrito said:


> cool. thats the one i am going to.
> 
> thanks.


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nuevecito said:


> *Thank you LAYITLOW.COM, CRUISEITMAGAZINE and all other supporters. See you in Whittier this Saturday, May 4th.
> 
> *:thumbsup:* BOMBCLUB SO.CAL* :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Nuevecito said:


> *Thank you LAYITLOW.COM, CRUISEITMAGAZINE and all other supporters. See you in Whittier this Saturday, May 4th.
> 
> *:thumbsup:* BOMBCLUB SO.CAL* :thumbsup:


 We thank you guys for letting us be a part of this gonna be a huge event.


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Another photo from last years BOMBCLUB Show 
*BOMBCLUB SO.CAL 2nd Annual Car & Bike Show 2013*May 4 at 11:00am
11532 E. Floral Dr. Whittier, CA. 90601​


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

On our Cruise It Magazine Facebook events page, we are now showing over 300 people posting that they will be attending this show. A lot of these people have post in just the past few days. Like last year, this is looking to be another big *BOMBCLUB SO.CAL event.
**
BOMBCLUB SO.CAL 2nd Annual Car & Bike Show 2013May 4 at 11:00am
11532 E. Floral Dr. Whittier, CA. 90601​*


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

*BOMBCLUB SO.CAL 2nd Annual Car & Bike Show 2013-**May 4 at 11:00am11532 E. Floral Dr. Whittier, CA. 90601 

We'll be shooting video and taking pics of YOUR rides ​*See you there. ~ Cruise It Familia​


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

ONE MORE DAY FOR OUR SHOW ! LETS GO OUT THERE AND HAVE A SAFE AN FUN DAY. THANKS TO ALL THE CLUB MEMBERS AND THE DAD'S CLUB THAT HELPED ORGANIZE THIS SHOW!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tomorrow IN WHITIER - BOMBCLUB SO.CAL 2nd Annual Car & Bike Show 2013-May 4 at 11:00am11532 E. Floral Dr. Whittier, CA. 90601​
*


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

BOMBCLUB SO. CAL. WERE READY! LETS HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME! 2 MORROW!


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

*"TODAY" MAY 4TH IN WHITIER - BOMBCLUB SO.CAL 2nd Annual Car & Bike Show 2013-May 4 at 11:00am11532 E. Floral Dr. Whittier, CA. 90601​*


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

"TODAY in Whittier" I could already hear the cars and bikes headed up the street from where I live....nice sound. 

BOMBCLUB Car & Bike Show at Dexter Middle School 11535 E. Floral Dr. Whittier Ca. 90601






​


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

Badass show. Grip of beautiful rides.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wurs the pics :dunno:


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Congratulations to the Bomb Club for having a historic event today with over 300 + cars not including all the bikes that came out to raise funds for Dexter Middle School.
​


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> Congratulations to the Bomb Club for having a historic event today with over 300 + cars not including all the bikes that came out to raise funds for Dexter Middle School.
> ​
> View attachment 641729


THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> On our Cruise It Magazine Facebook events page, we are now showing over 300 people posting that they will be attending this show. A lot of these people have post in just the past few days. Like last year, this is looking to be another big *BOMBCLUB SO.CAL event.
> **
> BOMBCLUB SO.CAL 2nd Annual Car & Bike Show 2013May 4 at 11:00am
> 11532 E. Floral Dr. Whittier, CA. 90601​*


it was a nice show lokos thanks again from AZTEC PRIDE CC


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

we had a good time at your show yesterday:thumbsup: good turn out, and thanks for letting us park by the tree's, good looking out


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

rnaudin said:


> we had a good time at your show yesterday:thumbsup: good turn out, and thanks for letting us park by the tree's, good looking out


Thanks for the support.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks BOMBCLUB So Cal..Good Show.And Your Members I Spoke To Are A Class Act.My Daughter Was Very Happy With Her 1st Place Pedal Bike Trophy.Thanks Again.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we had a great time at the show, the good bags were good....they had alot of good stuff from bottle openers to car related items including some free brake fluid!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:WE HAD A GREAT TIME!


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

*THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY AS ALWAYS BROTHERS YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD SHOW AND TURNOUT 300 CARS "WOW" HELL YEAH THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND A GOOD MAJORITY WAS BOMBS....CONGRATS TO BOMB CLUB ON A SUCCESSFUL SHOW HOPE WE GET TO SEE YOU GUYS @ OUR SHOW NEXT MONTH IN SANTA PAULA ! 

THANKS FROM ALL THE PACHUCO CAR CLUB BROTHERS.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## bombclub1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Was bad car show..just wanna thank everyone for showing their support.


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks BOMBCLUB So Cal..Good Show.And Your Members I Spoke To Are A Class Act.My Daughter Was Very Happy With Her 1st Place Pedal Bike Trophy.Thanks Again.:thumbsup:


THANKS CARNAL THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> we had a great time at the show, the good bags were good....they had alot of good stuff from bottle openers to car related items including some free brake fluid!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT OLD MEMORIES!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:WE HAD A GREAT TIME!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TOGETHER C.C.


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Mr. 48 said:


> THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 642538


HOW DO I GO ABOUT PURCHASING THE BOMBCLUB GROUP PIC?


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Mr. 48 said:


> HOW DO I GO ABOUT PURCHASING THE BOMBCLUB GROUP PIC?


Hit up Ric Roc for the info


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> Hit up Ric Roc for the info


Gracias


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for have us at your event, Joe with Sams Kettlecorn and looking forward to your next event.


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

BOMBCLUB SO.CAL wishes to thank everyone for coming out to support our show. Here are some of the people and clubs we wish to thank: (We apologize if your club is not mentioned) 

Dexter Middle School, Noah and Aztec Dancers, LayItLow.com, CruiseItMagazine, Street Low Magazine, ChevyBombs.com, Vatos y Viclas, Good Fellas (Most Participation Trophy Winners), Pachuco CC with chapters from Palmdale and Oxnard, Old Memories with chapters from L.A., So.L.A., Eastside, Harbor and Oxnard, Originals, Best of Friends, Way of Life, New Life, Solo Riders, Thee Untouchables, Klique, Pharaohs, Classic Oldies, Bridgetown, Classic Memories, Bomb Connection, Together, Southeast, Viejitos, Aztec Pride, Reality, Tribe, Bomb Heaven, Solitos, Group, Grave Yard Mafia

Here are some pictures of the show:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nuevecito said:


> BOMBCLUB SO.CAL wishes to thank everyone for coming out to support our show. Here are some of the people and clubs we wish to thank: (We apologize if your club is not mentioned)
> 
> Dexter Middle School, Noah and Aztec Dancers, LayItLow.com, CruiseItMagazine, Street Low Magazine, ChevyBombs.com, Vatos y Viclas, Good Fellas (Most Participation Trophy Winners), Pachuco CC with chapters from Palmdale and Oxnard, Old Memories with chapters from L.A., So.L.A., Eastside, Harbor and Oxnard, Originals, Best of Friends, Way of Life, New Life, Solo Riders, Thee Untouchables, Klique, Pharaohs, Classic Oldies, Bridgetown, Classic Memories, Bomb Connection, Together, Southeast, Viejitos, Aztec Pride, Reality, Tribe, Bomb Heaven, Solitos, Group, Grave Yard Mafia
> 
> Here are some pictures of the show:


:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

Nuevecito said:


> BOMBCLUB SO.CAL wishes to thank everyone for coming out to support our show. Here are some of the people and clubs we wish to thank: (We apologize if your club is not mentioned)
> 
> Dexter Middle School, Noah and Aztec Dancers, LayItLow.com, CruiseItMagazine, Street Low Magazine, ChevyBombs.com, Vatos y Viclas, Good Fellas (Most Participation Trophy Winners), Pachuco CC with chapters from Palmdale and Oxnard, Old Memories with chapters from L.A., So.L.A., Eastside, Harbor and Oxnard, Originals, Best of Friends, Way of Life, New Life, Solo Riders, Thee Untouchables, Klique, Pharaohs, Classic Oldies, Bridgetown, Classic Memories, Bomb Connection, Together, Southeast, Viejitos, Aztec Pride, Reality, Tribe, Bomb Heaven, Solitos, Group, Grave Yard Mafia
> 
> Here are some pictures of the show:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TO THE TOP !!


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

More pix of our show:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nuevecito said:


> More pix of our show:


Nice Pics.Bro.Thanks..:nicoderm:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Tlazocamate /thank you Bomb Club for haveing me and my Aztec Danzantes there. we hope to see you all next year.


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

mexhika said:


> Tlazocamate /thank you Bomb Club for haveing me and my Aztec Danzantes there. we hope to see you all next year.


THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMMING! YOU GUYS WERE AWESOME! SEE U NEXT YEAR God WILLING.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Mr. 48 said:


> THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMMING! YOU GUYS WERE AWESOME! SEE U NEXT YEAR God WILLING.


Suave just hit me up Thanks.agin !


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: Maynerd Estrada 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 







*


----------

